# Yellow Jackets



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

I have some yellow jackets living in the wall of my house. The entrance to their nest is where the wall meets the floor of my covered porch. I have sprayed it a couple of times but with the location of the entrance I can't seem to get the spray to get inside. I am using the foaming type of spray but it is having little effect on them. I am thinking of getting some Sevin dust to sprinkle in front of the entrance. Does anyone have any ideas to get rid of these guys.


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Sevin Dust all the way!!!! I had the same problem, nesting where my retaining wall (landscaping) bricks met my house, they burrowed a nest. The trick to the dust is this.......and I'm bee-ing serious ......you want to get them when they are most active, such as the morning. You want to see them flying around in and out of the nest, then you spray the dust at them and into the nesting area. The bees will get covered with the dust, then carry it into the nest to wipe them all out. Be quick, be subtle, be smart (obviously don't do it if you're allergic to bees). Within a day or so they will all be dead, I mark my word - it worked for me.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I've had better luck using sevin after dark when they're all in the nest....pick a night with no rain and spread it thick.....a few days later and they're all dead.....:evil:


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

Sevin dust it is . I'll repost in a couple days with my results.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

With Sevin dust they will drag it in right to the nest and contaminate it.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Celtic Archer said:


> I have some yellow jackets living in the wall of my house. The entrance to their nest is where the wall meets the floor of my covered porch. I have sprayed it a couple of times but with the location of the entrance I can't seem to get the spray to get inside. I am using the foaming type of spray but it is having little effect on them. I am thinking of getting some Sevin dust to sprinkle in front of the entrance. Does anyone have any ideas to get rid of these guys.


My neighbor did it a different way when they got into his play house. He hooked up a shop vac, place the hose near the entrance and plug it in while the bees were active, I couldn't believe how many bees he killed that way. It worked. Took 2 days tho.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

I use the water and dish soap in a sprayer for active bees...knocks em down quick and will kill those fake japanese lady bugs! (Spray / soak house siding) Sevin works great at the nest as previously suggested! Good luck!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

preload a hose with seven. insert into hole. & charge other end with air.


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

Well yesterday I bought some sevin dust and a refillable mustard container. Around 10:30 I filled the container about 1/3 full and blew the dust into their entrance hole. I checked this afternoon and I don't see any activity at all. I think the sevin dust kicked their butt. Thanks for the input.


----------

